# [Clock] How to scramble



## Sheldon (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi guys 

Here is a quick tutorial for how to scramble a clock.






Hope it could be helpful.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 11, 2011)

finally ive been waiting for one of these


----------



## cityzach (Dec 11, 2011)

i still dont understand....


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 11, 2011)




----------

